# Condensation



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

Can any answer my mind boggling little problem. I Live in Sweden and I have a Dethleffs A5810 with all the winter package and it is in tip top condition now when i have the heating on condensation builds up in the cab area has anyone got answer to this and my motor home doesnt have a problem with damp..
today the temp was minus 3 and the condensation built up quite alot would it be that we the van gets cold when not in use that a little damp builds up inside the can area??

I thankyou in advance

Liam O


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Do you have exterior screen covers on? I know your temperature get a lot lower than the UK but we do find that our exterior covers eliminate condensation to almost zero


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Polo. Out windscreen blanket makes a lot of difference.

My guess would be that the cab area is simply not as well insulated as the rest of your van. If the roof and walls are significantly cooler there, then that's the first place you will notice any condensation forming.

Cheers


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

Polo said:


> Do you have exterior screen covers on? I know your temperature get a lot lower than the UK but we do find that our exterior covers eliminate condensation to almost zero


Wow quick reply i just posted it!!

I do have a cover on when i go camping but i dont leave it on parked up in our parking space in our street.

and when we go camping we have it on all the time so maybe the answer to my question is codl windows and warm inside create the condensation!!

Cheers
Liam


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Liam

Where abouts in the cab area


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

If it is the glass area, then put your external covers on. 

Temperature here last night, according to the maximum/minimum thermometer was minus 5. 

Car showed minus 3 as I was driving to work. 

Van was lovely and warm, snug and touch wood, condensation free. 

Russell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have both internal and external covers,the externals are much better for preventing condensation in the cab area in cold weather,but we don't leave them on when parked up on the drive in case of vandalism(it's rough up north :roll: )

So for reasons of security and to prevent prying eyes looking in we leave the internal covers on.

Steve


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Liam
> 
> Where abouts in the cab area
> 
> stew


on the windows so i dont think it is a problem?? or??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

liamo91 said:


> on the windows so i dont think it is a problem?? or??


If it's the windows it is only to be expected. The cab windows are single glazed and everywhere else is double glazed and insulated.

Get an exterior screen cover. (The interior ones don't stop the condensation.) They are about £100, but well worth it and will solve your problem and make the front of the van a whole lot more cosy.

Cheers


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Liam

Its as Russell says, exterior screens will sort


stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Liam
> Its as Russell says, exterior screens will sort
> stew


Beat you to it Stew! 

I usually wince as I submit my reply only to find someone has "pipped me to the post". Good to get in first for once. :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Simillar problem with our 590. I use internal blinds but it gets soaking wet. some friends stiopped over this weekend when it dropped to -2 and every solid surface was pretty damp with the heater left on 2000.
Looks like external blinds are the way to go?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

No matter how cold it is, I always leave at least one window on the the night vents. 

I also leave the heating on all the time. 

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

external cab screens are the way to stop this, as had already been said.however does anyone know where I can find those external screens that you can see out of the cab in case you need to drive off quickly.not the fold down ones. lost the details given me.


cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> external cab screens are the way to stop this, as had already been said.however does anyone know where I can find those external screens that you can see out of the cab in case you need to drive off quickly.not the fold down ones. lost the details given me.
> 
> cabby


Ask Darren or Glenn, you know the phone number!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> external cab screens are the way to stop this, as had already been said.however does anyone know where I can find those external screens that you can see out of the cab in case you need to drive off quickly.not the fold down ones. lost the details given me.
> cabby


I think you might mean the Silver Screens ones that are a mesh material. They are not a lot of use as insulators being intended as sun screens. They are not padded in any way. We have them for summer use and you can drive a limited distance with them on.

The only real was to go for insulated ones is the drop down panel - even that has mesh under the drop down bit.
Ours are by Taylormade and very good.

G


----------

